# Hedgie Cheerleaders for the Puppybowl!



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm not sure how many of you have heard of the puppybowl, but it's this little thing on Animal Planet where they put a bunch of puppies in a room made up to look like a football field, and they give them a toy football and narrate the whole thing (I'm sure there's vids on youtube).

Some news just came out about it that this year the Puppybowl will have cheerleaders, and the cheerleaders will be none other than hedgies!

http://www.refinery29.com/puppy-bowl

Just wanted to let everyone know because I think this will be the most adorable thing in the entire world. I'll be watching the entire thing this year. Hope you guys get as much of a kick out of this as I did!


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

I get to work Super Bowl Sunday,however I have already set my DVR to record it for me. I would be miserable if I missed an opportunity to oggle hedgehog cuteness! I think there's another post about it on the forums.


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

Same for me, haha, I'll recording that without a doubt.

Is there? I didn't know! If whoever made that thread finds this one; Sorry! Haha, I must be really slow on the pickup; I heard about it for the first time today and just got too excited.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I really hope a clip ends up online! No cable here


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

I can almost guarantee it...it will probably be on Hulu or something like that.

I'll look into it, and if there isn't..I'll see what I can do about getting it up myself for you


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh I'm hoping some (legal) site will post it!
And thank you


----------



## Twiggy22 (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol I heard about this right before I got my hedgie! And now all I can think of is thst it is so meant to be!
Last years cheerleaders were pot belly pigs. I personally met two of them a few months before it aired. A pig rescue in Pa was hosting an adoption event that I helped out with. Super neat!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

No problem, SouthernSweet.  I think if I were to put just the hedgehog parts of it on youtube, it would be just fine.

I remember the little piggies! They were too adorable. I wonder if the hedgies will get little skirts too! lmao!


----------



## Jenice (Nov 30, 2012)

I am so excited that you guys posted about this! I too am recording it and really hope they show some cool hedgehogs cheer leading!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Alex said:


> I wonder if the hedgies will get little skirts too! lmao!


I saw one of the Tranquills listings on etsy for a tutu that says they're using the tutus for the cheerleaders


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

Uuuuuuuugh I am just dying to see this now! XD It's going to be way too frickin cute, especially with the little tutus


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Well the countdown begins in earnest then. Since it's officially Saturday, we have 8 days to go. Let's see how many hedgehog in tutu pictures we can find and post to pass the time.


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

An excellent idea.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

now I have to make Quinnlee a tutu o.o I think... sparkly and pink.


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

Pictures must be had when you do it! Lmao, I wish I could do one for Hannibell, but I wouldn't be able to tie it on her. She hates being on her back :/


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yep, they're using my tutus. That's my hedgehog, too. 

The hardest part is getting it on them... they usually just give up fighting it and waddle around.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

:lol: she's quite a celebrity on the web now. Occasionally I see the picture pop up in random places where people are meme-nerding it up.



Alex said:


> Pictures must be had when you do it! Lmao, I wish I could do one for Hannibell, but I wouldn't be able to tie it on her. She hates being on her back :/


elastic!! that way you waste no time tying.


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

Christemo: Well congrats! I bet this'll get you a lot of business for your tutus, haha. Also, your hedgie is too darn cute <3 small world though.

SouthernSweet: Haha! Maybe I could try those kind; I've looked for tutus and it all looks like you have to tie them on..elastic wouldn't be a problem!


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

It's no tutu but another funny: 









I'm figuring out how I can make a tutu for Pippin. I'll try to have it done in time.


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

I say we just turn this into a cute hedgie thread instead of just tutus, ha, that could be hard to find


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Omg,Alex. That one is too flipping cute! The tutu thing will be hard, but I already started making one for Pippin. I've stabbed myself with the needle twice, and haven't put in the first stitch yet. Lol. Another cute:


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

i got so excited when i first saw the commercial for this year's puppybowl...i had to pause and rewind the TV and call my boyfriend in to watch it too and we can't wait...too cute!!
[attachment=0:1opnsoa4]IMG_4598.jpg[/attachment:1opnsoa4]


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

Avarris! I'm sitting in class and I saw that and started laughing so hard people are looking at me! That's the cutest frickin thing I've ever seen<3

Sklock, yours as well! Too cute <3


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Aren't you supposed to pay attention in class? LOL!


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh pff, I can listen to someone explain the theories of persuasion, or I can look at adorable hedgie pictures. Which would you choose?


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Hedgehogs of course.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Tomorrow is the big day. Is everyone ready? I gave up on Pippin's tutu after bleeding all over it. I'll leave it to the pros. Haha. And a fun picture:

Pippin sleep in next to my leg. Hehe


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Going to a Super Bowl party tomorrow and while I don't care too much for the game ...I can't wait for the Puppy Bowl! Haha
[attachment=0:fc53mv7w]image.jpg[/attachment:fc53mv7w]


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Figured this was a good place to bring this up...since this is the reason for it! Remember guys, to be vocal about hedgehogs and how particular their care is, especially right now! With the cheerleaders, I'm sure there'll be people squealing about how cute they are (as we are!) and how much they want one...Advertise the forums, LizardGirl's book ( http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files ... index.html ), good breeder sites that contain lots of correct information, etc. wherever you can! Facebook, Twitter, Tumblr, everything. I've already posted on both of my Facebooks and my Tumblr advertising both the forums and LG's book. Let's try and make sure we get people doing research before they decide they want a quilly cheerleader of their own!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

As always, proactive Kelsey!!!


----------



## Jaiya (Jan 3, 2013)

http://animal.discovery.com/tv-shows/puppy-bowl/photos/ix-behind-the-scenes-pictures.htm

Some pictures from Animal Planet!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I cannot find clips of the hedgie cheerleaders anywhere  I was hoping someone would slap something up on youtube but haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Here's the link to the behind the scenes you tube video for the puppy bowl

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=ioeNmdLF7QQ&desktop_uri=/watch?v=ioeNmdLF7QQ


----------

